# Adding carbs to salad



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Evening chaps,

Going to go on the salads next week... lots of veg, chicken, fish and some corned beef. Looking at ways to add carbs... 50+g. I know pasta is an option but does anyone know any more carb dense ideas for us skinny chaps?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Chips/chrisps


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

crispy croutons


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Yams?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> crispy croutons


Good call!



malibu said:


> Chips/chrisps


Crap call!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Bagels rye bread or sauerdough on the side.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Big ape said:


> Yams?


Something I've never actually tried :\ They good cold?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> Bagels rye bread or sauerdough on the side.


Fine idea! Maybe some garlic bread? Home made


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

They are sweet potatos


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

why carbs mate? are you dieting? if so why not extra virgin olive oil? a great source fats for energy and extra cals if required...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

cous cous


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

you could also pour a honey based dressing on it mate


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm a natural ecto so I'm not looking to bulk so much (running the great north run this year so don't want to be too big for it) but I need carbs to keep weight. I use a lot of EVOO and use it in everything


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> cous cous


gotta love the cous cous!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> you could also pour a honey based dressing on it mate


Does that add carbs or just cals?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

honey is 100% carbs mate but theres usually some oil and vinegar mixed in with it aswell so every little bit helps lol and it makes the salad alot nice imo

edit...

just checked the label of my colemans honey mustard dressing...

its only 16g carbs per 100ml so it was prob a crap suggestion lol


----------

